# Thành lập chi nhánh công ty - Tưởng khó mà dễ không tưởng



## Quang Hung (Sep 13, 2019)

Khi doanh nghiệp đang trên đà phát triển và ổn định, bạn muốn vươn xa hơn nữa, mở rộng kinh doanh, xây dựng thương hiệu thì việc thành lập chi nhánh công ty là cần thiết. Nhưng, các thủ tục giấy tờ liên quan đến pháp lý thường khiến mọi người loay hoay và gặp khó khăn. Đến với Hanoi Office, chúng tôi sẽ hỗ trợ giải quyết những băn khoăn đó cho bạn.









*Ưu điểm của thành lập chi nhánh công ty*

Chi nhánh doanh nghiệp được định nghĩa ở Khoản 1 Điều 45 Luật Doanh nghiệp 2014 như sau:
"Chi nhánh là đơn vị phụ thuộc của doanh nghiệp, có nhiệm vụ thực hiện toàn bộ hoặc một phần chức năng của doanh nghiệp kể cả chức năng đại diện theo ủy quyền." 
Mặc dù được thực hiện các hoạt động kinh doanh nhưng chi nhánh chỉ là đơn vị trực thuộc công ty nên sẽ không có tư cách pháp nhân độc lập.

Ưu điểm khi thành lập chi nhánh công ty là được hoạt động kinh doanh hợp pháp như công ty mẹ, được đăng ký con dấu riêng, thay công ty mẹ ký kết hợp đồng kinh tế. 
Hơn nữa, như là một đơn vị độc lập nên chi nhánh có thể kê khai nộp thuế riêng nếu đăng ký hạch toán độc lập. 
Việc này thuận tiện cho khách hàng khi cần giao dịch sẽ chỉ cần đến đơn vị chi nhánh gần nhất thay vì phải tới trực tiếp trụ sở của công ty. 
Do nhu cầu của người dùng nói chung và sự phát triển doanh nghiệp nói riêng thì việc thành lập chi nhánh công ty là tất yếu.

*Lựa chọn địa điểm đặt văn phòng chi nhánh
*
Hanoi Office tự hào là người đi đầu, tiên phong trong các dịch vụ thành lập chi nhánh công ty, văn phòng ảo, cho thuê văn phòng. Với đội ngũ tư vấn viên chuyên nghiệp, bạn chỉ cần đem theo các giấy tờ hợp pháp hóa, chúng tôi đảm bảo sẽ hỗ trợ bạn đăng ký thành lập chi nhánh công ty nhanh nhất, dễ dàng nhất.









*Thành lập Văn phòng đại diện ở Hanoi Office bạn được hưởng những gì? 
*

Đặt bảng tên công ty 
Sử dụng địa chỉ văn phòng giao dịch, địch chỉ chi nhánh, văn phòng đại diện 
Được tiếp nhận và chuyển tiếp thư, bưu phẩm
Có nhân viên đại diện doanh nghiệp 
Có tổng đài nội bộ và chuyển tiếp cuộc gọi
Được tư vấn đăng ký kinh doanh, tư vấn đăng ký thuế ban đầu 
Có nơi tiếp khách 
Được sử dụng phòng họp với trang thiết bị hiện đại 
Được trang bị các thi
ết bị văn phòng khác: máy in, máy photo, điều hoà, wifi, &#8230;.

Chỉ với có 650.000 VNĐ/tháng, bạn đã sở hữu ngay một văn phòng siêu sang, siêu xịn cho doanh nghiệp của mình rồi!
Hãy lựa chọn Hanoi Office trở thành địa điểm thành lập chi nhánh cho công ty bạn. 
Hanoi Office - nơi trao trọn niềm tin, đưa doanh nghiệp của bạn phát triển vươn tầm quốc tế. Mời bạn truy cập địa chỉ website hanoioffice.vn nhân viên của chúng tôi sẽ tư vấn kỹ hơn cho bạn.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Spam reported.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Holy shit!!!!
Flashbacks incoming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

No flashbacks for me, . . . (lol), . . . never saw a table that clean, . . . walls that looked that good, . . . to say nothing of the goings on in the room.

Sometimes I heard locals yelling "you numbah ten", . . . among other "endearing terms" foisted upon our ears.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Put on y'alls masks, the dang flu is coming!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Wait... wait wait wait...

I can get an office in Hanoi for less than $28 a month???

*starts packing bags*


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Wait... wait wait wait...
> 
> I can get an office in Hanoi for less than $28 a month???
> 
> *starts packing bags*


Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait,wait, wait, wait.

You actually looked into that?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Damnit! Who dumped the whole silverware drawer on the floor?!?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Hey, GI! You numba one! You want boom boom, short time?"


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Remember. “I love you loooonnnng time!”?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

You got twenny dolla? I got twenny minoots.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Tin can dung shit spam munch tits butt ding dang......JMO.....


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> Wait... wait wait wait...
> 
> I can get an office in Hanoi for less than $28 a month???
> 
> *starts packing bags*


No You can get a "Virtual office"

With only 650,000 VND / month, you already own a super luxurious office for your business!
Choose Hanoi Office to become the location to set up a branch for your company.
Hanoi Office - a place of full confidence, bringing your business to grow internationally. Please visit website hanoioffice.vn our staff will advise you more carefully.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> No You can get a "Virtual office"
> 
> With only 650,000 VND / month, you already own a super luxurious office for your business!
> Choose Hanoi Office to become the location to set up a branch for your company.
> Hanoi Office - a place of full confidence, bringing your business to grow internationally. Please visit website hanoioffice.vn our staff will advise you more carefully.


Yes, I used Google Translate too. ;-)

It was joke, comrade.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Remember. "I love you loooonnnng time!"?


Actually, where I was the were no bar girls (no bars), no prostitutes, nada.
In the villes there were civilians, but it was a rural area. They were just interested in tending the rice crop and did not want to get executed by the NVA for being friendly with Americans.
We owned wherever we were standing at the moment, the North Vietnamese owned the rest of the Province.
There was not even Viet Cong, the enemy were all hard core NVA regulars.
North Vietnam was only a few miles away.

I didn't know until much later that Quang Tri Province was one of THE most dangerous places in the whole country.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

sand bags...we used to stack you three feet high as sand bags.....you make good noodles, but you make better bullet buffers....must be the dim sum in your tum tum that makes you so good at bqgging it.


----------

